# FR: des petits pois, des fines herbes, des jeunes hommes, etc. - why "des" not "de"?



## Thomas1

Est-ce qu'on contracte l'article partitif dans ce cas-ci ?

Je sais que l'on contracte des à de si on a un nom au pluriel précedé par un adjectif et on contracte des (l'article partitif) au négation. Mais qu'est-ce qu'on fait s'il y a l'article partitif dans une phrase informative suite par un adjectif + un nom au pluriel, s.v.p. ?

Un exemple (il vient d'un exercise que je fais) :
7. J’ai mangé des sandwiches (bon), des pois (petit) et même des herbes (fin).

Merci d'avance,
Thomas

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. This thread is discussing exceptions to the standard rule. Hence please refrain from discussing the general rule here. You may do so in FR: de/des + adjectif + nom au pluriel.


----------



## Poischich

J'ai mangé de bons sandwiches, des petits pois et même des fines herbes.
but I don't know why this is written this way, so I'm not very helpful I guess :|


----------



## marget

Your answer is extremely helpful ! In petits pois and fines herbes, petits and fines are part of the expression. They are not considered descriptive adjectives; therefore, des cannot change to de in front of these words. At least, that's what I think. We don't say pois by itself if we mean petits pois. In bons sandwiches, bons is not part of the expression; it is an adjective like any other that one could use to describe a sandwich, such as délicieux, petits, etc. So, des changes or can change to de in front of bons sandwiches, since we have the indefinite article used with a plural adjective that precedes the noun.


----------



## Thomas1

Alors,
J'ai mangé de bons sandwiches, de petits pois et même de fines herbes.
ne marche pas du tout ?

Thomas


----------



## Poischich

marget's explanation is the good one
so your sentence is wrong (and it indeed sounds wrong to my ears)
but you could say "_J'ai mangé de bons sandwichs, de gros pois et même de délicieuses herbes_"


----------



## xlr

"J'ai mangé des/de bons sandwichs, des petits pois et même des fines herbes"

Tu peux mettre de ou des, c'est correct dans la langue orale ( "de" est peut être mieux à l'écrit)
Pour les règles, il faudrait que tu regardes un livre de français langue étrangère, ou demander à un prof!

remarque: Quand tu dis "manger des fines herbes"... c'est bizard... on a l'impression que tu as pris un pot d'épices et que tu l'as avalé tel quel... (Seul les fous ou les enfants de trois ans font ça)/ A mon avis c'est des petits pois aux fines herbes ou un autre aliment avec des fines herbes (.. je sais que c'est un exercice mais parfois les livres racontent n importe quoi!!!)


----------



## guyper

"Des petites nanas"

When an adjective is placed before the noun, DES becomes de, right? But why is this not the case for the sentence above and also for the following ones:

1.De manteaux longs
2.Des longs manteaux
3.Des petites filles
4.Des premiers enfants

Is it because these are exceptions or am I missing something else?

Thank you


----------



## melu85

Number one should be either DE longs manteaux or DES manteaux longs.
I don't think this can be explained per se, the use of "de" or "des" depends on the context.


----------



## Asr

Hi! What I vaguely remember from my French classes of a long time ago is that when the adjective in plural comes before the noun, the partitive *des* becomes *de*, unless the adjective and the noun act like a single word. (i.e. they are inseparable.)

So it would be:
de nouvelles voitures, but

des petits pois, or des grands magasins.

I don't know about the examples you gave. You'd better wait for a native who can check what I've just said and explain more.


----------



## itka

_des petites filles_, and _des premiers enfants _(not so obvious for this expression) are acting in the sentence as one word.

une petite fille : a young girl (before 10) ---> *des* petites filles
_Dans cette classe, il y a des petites filles et dans l'autre, des petits garçons._

une petite fille (or "_petite jeune fille_") : a small girl (less than 1m60) ---> *de* petites filles
_Pour ce spectacles, ils n'ont pris que de petites filles._
To be clearer, I think we'd choose_ "des filles de petite taille"._

It's the same with some frequent adjectives which give another meaning to the words : grand, beau,...

Asr was quicker than me !


----------



## DearPrudence

OK, let's see:
*"Des petites nanas"  -> "de petites nanas"*
*Des longs manteaux -> "de longs manteaux"
*This is the grammar rule but it is less & less respected. I think I've already been called pedantic on this forum for saying that this as many people consider "des petites nanas" is correct.

1.De manteaux longs 
4.Des premiers enfants 

* 3.Des petites filles*
As Asr said here rightly, "*petite fille*" is quite a "set phrase". "petite" doesn't indicate that they are small, but young.
 "*petite fille" ~ "fillette*"
*-> "des [petites filles] 
-> "des [grands magasins] 
-> "des [petits pois] *

I hope it is a little bit clearer


----------



## ellenmaria

Hi,

I'm studying French grammar and in my grammar book, it states that when the adjective precedes the noun in the plural form, "des" becomes "de" e.g. il a de beaux livres. However, I saw this sentence in a book I'm reading and I can't figure out why it's different: "Il y avait des personnes agees, mais aussi des jeunes gens et des jeunes femmes". Why is it not "de jeunes gens et de jeunes femmes". Any ideas???

Thanks!


----------



## Miss003

Welcome to the forum! It is a very good question.
I would say that in the first sentence "il a de beaux livres", it is a fact, something you see or an opinion you express whereas in the second sentence "Il y avait des personnes agees, mais aussi des jeunes gens et des jeunes femmes", it is a description and a list is etablished.
But waiting for someone else explanation would be better.


----------



## timpeac

I thought that you could colloquially say "des" instead of "de" in such situations. Would "de jeunes hommes" sound strange in the original sentence?


----------



## Suehil

Probably it is because there is the idea of 'some' meaning 'a finite number', rather than 'some' in general.

'He has beautiful books' v. 'There were some young men'


----------



## Miss003

yes, "de jeunes hommes" would sound strange but it is actually very difficult to give the exact grammatical rule.


----------



## timpeac

Perhaps it's because "jeune homme" is such a common concept that it is treated as a single noun, in a way that say "une jolie fleur" never is.


----------



## janpol

"jeunes gens" est devenu une expression figée
mais on dirait "mais aussi de jeunes garçons et de sympathiques jeunes femmes"


----------



## Laly0717

Sallut everyone!
I'm studying some grammar with the "Grammaire Expliquée du français" (CLE International), and came across this part I really didn't understand, regarding l'article indéfini. Here's what it says:

*Des* + adj + nom changes to *de*
Nous avons passé *des* vacances bien reposantes, mais *de bonne* vacances. 

So, this part I understand, if there is an adjective before the noun, then *des* turns to *de*. But then the book says this:

Il arrive que l'adjectif forme avec le nom qui suit un nom composé. Dans ce cas, l'article pluriel *des* ne change pas. Il fonctionne comme devant un nom. Ex. Dans la salle de cinéma, il y avait des adultes; *des grandes personnes, des jeunes gens, des jeunes filles*...

So apparently when the two nouns together form 1 word, then it doesn't change from des to de? But to me, "jeunes filles" isn't a word on it's own, it's an adj + nom, just like in the first case. I guess I am having trouble understanding the difference between the two situations.

Thanks


----------



## Maître Capello

_Grandes personnes, jeunes gens,_ and _jeunes filles_ are set expressions where the adjective and the noun form an indivisible group. In such special cases, you still use _des_ and not _de_.

By the way, _grandes personnes_, etc. is *not* the same as _personnes grandes_, etc. The former means _adults_ while the latter means _tall people_.


----------



## flyingcabbage

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train de renforcer ma grammaire française, et j'ai un doute au sujet de cette phrase.

*Young couples and small children waited in silence.*
J'aurais écrit: _De__ jeunes couples et de petits enfants attendaient en silence._
Mais mon livre de grammaire donne: _Des__ jeunes couples et des petits enfants attendaient en silence._

Le livre explique:


> Indefinite and partitive _des_ often becomes _de_ when it precedes an adjective: _de grandes terres._ But if the adjective is seen as a single unit, i.e. a kind of compound noun, _des_ is used: _des petits pois, des grands magasins_



Je comprends bien pourquoi "petits pois" et "grands magasins" sont des noms composés, mais je ne vois pas bien pourquoi "petits enfants" et "jeunes couples" le sont.

Vous diriez "*des*_ jeunes couples_" ou "*de*_ jeunes couples_"? Pourriez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi?

Merci à l'avance pour tout renseignment.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas, les deux sont possibles selon que l'on considère ou non _petits enfants_ et _jeunes couples_ comme des expressions figées à l'instar de _petits pois, grands magasins_ ou _jeunes hommes_.

*de* + adjectif + substantif = _des_ + substantif + _qui sont_ + adjectif. C'est lorsque le sens change que l'on utilisera plutôt *des* dans le premier tour.

_*de* petits enfants = des enfants qui sont petits
*des* petits enfants = plusieurs <petits enfants>

*de* petits pois = des pois _(p. ex. des pois chiches)_ qui sont petits ≠ *des* petits pois_ (garden peas)

Quoi qu'il en soit, on utilise en principe _de_ en langage soigné lorsque le substantif est précédé d'un adjectif, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire. Dans la langue courante, il est fréquent d'employer _des_ même dans ce cas-là.


----------



## Tarkin

I read that when a noun is preceded by an adjective, you cannot use "des"; you must use "de". For example, you would say, "On m'a donné de bons conseils." or "Vous avez là d'adorables chatons!" However, today I read "Il semblerait que les critiques passent leur temps à démolir des pauvres artistes." Is this an exception to the rule? I would have expected "Il semblerait que les critiques passent leur temps à démolir de pauvres artistes."

Thanks in advance!


----------



## agonotrax

L'article indéfini


> Dans la langue écrite, la règle « _des_ devient _de_ devant adjectif épithète antéposé » s’applique pratiquement systématiquement (sauf dans le cas des mots composés présenté ci-dessus). En revanche, dans la langue parlée, on la néglige souvent :
> 
> Tu as acheté des beaux rideaux.
> Au marché, j’ai trouvé des belles tomates.
> Il y avait des petits bouleaux devant la maison.
> 
> L’une des raisons pour lesquelles on n’applique cette règle que rarement dans la langue parlée est que n’importe quel groupe adjectif + nom peut former une notion dans l’esprit du locuteur (au moins momentanément) : _des beaux fruits_, _des grands arbres_, _des petits bouleaux_, _des belles chaussures_ etc. Il peut ainsi s’opérer un glissement subtil entre appréciation pure et mot composé, dont le sens n’est pas toujours facile à interpréter pour l’apprenant FLE :
> 
> Tu as acheté de belles chaussures. [des chaussures qui sont belles]
> Il avait mis _des_ belles chaussures. [des chaussures de fête, des chaussures qui n’étaient pas des chaussures de tous les jours, ou en meilleur état que ses chaussures habituelles etc.]


As this article said, you'll rarely hear someone say "on m'a donné de bon conseil" but rather "on m'a donné des bons conseils".
Hope it helps


----------



## Tarkin

Thanks! However, in _writing_ you would use "Il semblerait que les critiques passent leur temps à démolir de pauvres artistes.", wouldn't you?


----------



## agonotrax

I would say yes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Note that there are still exceptions to the rule. It is therefore inaccurate to claim that:


> when a noun is preceded by an adjective, you cannot use "des"; you must use "de".


----------

